# UK Dentist wanting to move to Dubai



## mmdpkaaa (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi guys, I am a UK qualified dentist and have around 5 years of experience in mainly private practice. I am wanting to move over to the UAE (preferably Dubai but not essential). Can anyone advise where the best place to look for jobs is or any healthcare recruitment agencies in the region?
I have tried gulf news ads online and dubizzle but there are limited opportunities that would suit me.
Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe actually calling dental offices directly?

Dubai seems like a perfect fit for you!!


----------



## mmdpkaaa (Jan 18, 2011)

lane:


Jynxgirl said:


> Maybe actually calling dental offices directly?
> 
> Dubai seems like a perfect fit for you!!


you'd think! I guess I'll have to try cold calling some offices. I'm just dying to get out there and leave the miserable uk!
any other suggestions re job hunting will be gratefully received!


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

If you do wind up in the UAE my teeth are embarassing and terrible... I'll look you up! Either that or I'll head to New Delhi on holiday for some nice clean white choppers...


----------



## mmdpkaaa (Jan 18, 2011)

dont think its as easy as that - its also a large financial risk especially in the current climate...


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm desperate for a good dentist......


----------

